
Was it up?-service is now offline. - jrnkntl
http://wasitup.com/
======
hahla
Unfortunately it seems like its become the "it" thing to close down web
services. I don't understand why people don't opt to sell the sites instead?
It might not make you rich, but hopefully you'll find the right buyer that
will keep it alive for all of your current visitors. Website buying and
selling has become very easy over the years. List it yourself on a marketplace
or if that seems like a daunting task there are numerous website brokers who
would be glad to find the right buyer for you.

~~~
uggedal
Selling is not an option for me. This service was offered for free for over 2
years[1]. If you rely on free services things like this happen all the time.

As I've mentioned elsewhere: if time permits I'll have a go at re-launching
with a new back-end and subscriptions (hopefully Stripe will be available in
Europe soon) for the most heavy users.

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=886875>

~~~
icey
I've been a wasitup user since your first announcement. Thank you for making
it; it has been perfect for my use case (keeping an eye on servers that I
don't touch very frequently).

As a casual user, I would have paid money if you had an option to watch 1-5
servers.

Good luck with a relaunch, if that's what you decide to do. (And good luck
with whatever else you decide to work on)

------
ck2
Wrote my own website monitor in a couple hours

<http://i.imgur.com/oQh8V.png>

Not that hard to do if you have access to multiple servers to monitor each
other, it's a good coding exercise.

Just use curl and grab all the curl_getinfo results, including the dns resolve
time to the firstbyte time to the page size and page transfer speed/time.

Log it, graph it, and if you get a bad result, email yourself an alert.

Don't forget to exclude the polling server from your stats!

------
kayluhb
This is a big bummer to me. I asked Eivind if he is going to open source the
site, and he said he will try, but he needs to write documentation as well as
clean up the current release. Hopefully that will happen sooner than later.
wasitup was so much easier to sign up for than any other service I've used.

------
jrnkntl
Anybody know of any decent, reasonably priced, alternatives?

~~~
uggedal
Creator of wasitup here. <http://pingdom.com> has worked reliably for me.

~~~
jokull
I relied on wasitup and would have paid for it. But I'm in the same position
with Calepin. It's just too much work getting periodical payments running for
a pet project. Waiting for Stripe EU. Rumor has it GreenQloud might be coming
up with a payment solution in this space too though, with very competitive
rates.

Anyway -- signed up for pingdom.com and it looks solid enough.

------
rfelix2121
Also check out <http://aremysitesup.com>

We've been monitoring hundreds of thousands of sites for years, and our
pricing is low.

------
swah
Can't this be run from a 4 usd/mo vps?

~~~
uggedal
More like 9 20 USD/mo VPSes for the amount of sites I had and frequency of
checking (and double-checking on failure). Some optimizations could have been
done with regards to the implementation (moving from Python to Go/C which I
have a POC of).

~~~
ubercore
Any possibility of open-sourcing?

~~~
uggedal
First I'd like to try re-release with a new architecture. If that does not pan
out I'd be open to releasing the source.

------
dreur
What would be a cost efficient way of doing the same? Any ideas?

------
preinheimer
We're not offering a window to the past but: <http://wheresitup.com/> has some
nice geo features.

------
dekken_
relase?

